# Need an LCD projector that can play power-point lessons straight from a thumb drive.



## Pergamum

I was looking at this one: Epson PowerLite Presenter Projector/DVD Player Combo - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

But the big flaw is that I need to hook up a laptop to play powerpoint. I want something I can tote in and simply plug in a flash disk and teach.

Any recommendations for a projector that plays not only dvds and mp3 files straight from a disk or flash disk but also does power-point straight from the flash-disk?


----------



## Pergamum

Another question:


Since I cannot find a projector that directly plays powerpoint (since I guess powerpoint is a microsoft product), how do I turn the slides of a powerpoint into jpegs in order so that I can load them onto a flashdisk and play them as sequential jpegs (just like a powerpoint presentation) without lugging around a laptop?


----------



## crimsonleaf

I use Office 2007 and on powerpoint presentations there's the option to save as jpeg. Go to "file", then "save as", then choose the bottom option "other formats" and choose from the drop down box. you'll need to try it (I haven't) to make sure it saves each slide individually, but worth a go.


----------



## Tim

Pergamum said:


> Another question:
> 
> 
> Since I cannot find a projector that directly plays powerpoint (since I guess powerpoint is a microsoft product), how do I turn the slides of a powerpoint into jpegs in order so that I can load them onto a flashdisk and play them as sequential jpegs (just like a powerpoint presentation) without lugging around a laptop?



Pergs, don't you think that you would eventually grow to resent the limitations of jpegs during a presentation? Or, perhaps when you save an animated ppt, it makes a separate jpeg for each step in the animation. You probably don't present heavily animated slides, but I would think that you would have a need to present certain items one at a time. 

Make sure you preserve this feature.

Now, if it is true that a projector needs to be informed by an external operating system (i.e., Windows/PPT on laptop), I wonder if there are phone-sized computers such as Android that may be able handle a light OS and presentation software? I recall reading that Ubuntu can be installed on an Android. The Android would be light enough to satisfy your wish to be light on equipment, but then there is the budget aspect as well, I know.


----------



## crimsonleaf

Further to my previous post I've tested the jpeg conversion and each slide is saved separately but each "built" slide appears only as the completed build, so Tim's point is valid. You'd need to create separate slides for each step of a build for example, but it would work.


----------



## Tim

crimsonleaf said:


> You'd need to create separate slides for each step of a build for example, but it would work.



This would definitely be a deal breaker for me. That would be horribly tedious.


----------

